# Encore un avion...



## loustic (28 Août 2005)

Encore un avion cloué au sol !!!

La raison : un pneu en mauvais état.

Mais certains prétendent qu'il y avait une autre source de danger pour l'équipage et les passagers.
Imaginonez un instant la frayeur intense, l'affolement, l'angoisse des passagers lorsque le Commandant de bord leur aurait annoncé en plein vol au-dessus de l'océan :

*La roue de secours est dégonflée !* 

    :hein:  

Et vous, avez-vous déjà eu une grosse frayeur ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2005)

il y a 31 ans on part en vacances .... 

papa decide de faire le 2000km en moto et tonton le suivra en voiture, nous on prendra l'avion..... 
ce jours là il y a greve (et oui meme a cette epoque les greves en vacances etaient de rigueur   ) et au retour aussi    

si pour l'allée   (le direct etait devenu indirect 3 fois   ) a rome j'ai vu ma tante faire un petages de plomb spectaculaire parce que de nous 6 on voulait embarquer que mon cousin de 2-3 ans seul , au retour je l'ai vu blanche , tres blanche malgré son bronzage :

l'avion rome-bergame a voyagés comme ...un enfant imitant l'avion    




10 ans plus tard , toujous avec ma tante , on attends a l'aereoport de palerme (puntaraisi) que maman et tonton arrivent nous rejoindre pour continuer les vacances en sicilie (ils etaient revenu a milan suite a un deces) :

cet aereoport avait  la piste d'atterisage (et doit encore l'avoir) entre mer et montagne ..... 
leur avion est annoncé , on sort scruter le ciel et on voit leur avion tourner autour de la piste sans se poser: ceci a durée 20 minutes    

ma tante etait a la limite de l'evanouissement moi j'etais devenue une statue 

on a pas su pourquoi cet avion n'arrivait pas a se poser , en tous cas on a cru ne jamais les revoir


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Encore un avion cloué au sol !!!
> 
> La raison : un pneu en mauvais état.



C'est sur qu'avec l'espece de psychose savament entretenue par les médias et probablement en partie liée a une actualité désertique (y a plus d'incendies, pas encore d'inondations chez nous, plus de socialistes, sarko en vacances..) on a pas fini de nous rapporter le moindre petit truc qui n'aurait meme pas fait un entre filet dans les news insolites de yahoo il y a un mois... 


Demain a la une du 13h: le commandant de bord du vol Bamako-Dunkerque a été pris soudain d'une violente gène intestinale. Grace au ciel, un long pet foireux a subitement soulagé le héros de cette aventure. Fort heureusement pour les passagers et les membre de l'équipage cabine, le poste de pilotage etait fermé de façon étanche au moment de l'incident. En revanche, le malheureux copilote aurait déclaré: "Pfff, t'es chiant a bouffer du curry avant le vol!" comme en atteste les boites noire qui ont été retrouvées ce matin....


----------



## hunjord (28 Août 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Et vous, avez-vous déjà eu une grosse frayeur ?


En ai eu deux, une sur un charter avant de partir pour la Tunisie, un technicien ai venu bricolé sous le capot d'un des réacteurs d'un MD82...à l'époque on a décolé quand même, 3 heures de vol au cours desquels ma chère et tendre, ne se sentait pas à l'aise du tout....
La deuxième, en business trip pour la suède, escale à Amsterdam, un 737 KLM, le pilote fait ronfler les réacteurs pour décollage iminent...puis il arrête toute la procédure de décollage, un bus est venu nous récupérer sur le Tarmak pour prendre un autre 737, celui ci ne marchait pas bien, le décollage qui suivit m'a stressé...ah oui, peut être aussi un décollage de Chicago sous l'orage, ca remue un peu....
J'avoue que l'avion me stresse, pourtant je le prend souvent...


----------



## macinside (28 Août 2005)

j'ai le souvenir d'un atterrissage un peu sauvage a narita (japon) avec un pilote de 747 un peu fatigué par le vol, de 15 heures et ayant la main un peu lourde sur les commandes :love: a tien j'ai déjà vu un crash aérien en vrai :rateau:


----------



## hunjord (28 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai le souvenir d'un atterrissage un peu sauvage a narita (japon) avec un pilote de 747 un peu fatigué par le vol, de 15 heures et ayant la main un peu lourde sur les commandes :love: a tien j'ai déjà un crash aérien en vrai :rateau:


C'était pas un Kamikaze au moins ???
je me méfie des pilotes Japonnais...:rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> La deuxième, en business trip pour la suède, escale à Amsterdam, un 737 KLM,




Quand va t'on obliger les petites compagnies des pays sous développés a entretenir convenablement leurs appareils?


----------



## macinside (28 Août 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas un Kamikaze au moins ???
> je me méfie des pilotes Japonnais...:rateau:




c'était marrant, j'étais a gauche en queue du 747 je voyait la piste puis 2 secondes plus tard, ceux de droite voyait aussi la piste, et il a posé le 747 a la lourde :rateau: bon je viens d'apprendre que pour 600 euros je peu avoir un bathème en alpha jet :love:


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a tien j'ai déjà vu un crash aérien en vrai :rateau:



Moi aussi: c'etait moi le pilotte (véridique!)


----------



## WebOliver (28 Août 2005)

Pas une frayeur, mais un gros fou-rire. 

Vol de Hongkong à Bangkok, l'avion continuait sur Dubaï. En entrant dans l'avion, je prends un des journaux proposé à l'entrée, j'aime bien regarder ce qui se fait ailleurs en matière de quotidien, même si je ne comprends rien de ce qui est écrit. 

Je m'assieds, et commence à feuilleter le journal que j'ai dans les mains, écrit tout en chinois. Une vieille dame chinoise prend place près de moi. Voyant que je «lisais» le journal, elle commence à me parler, en chinois.  Elle ne parlait aucune autre langue. J'ai bien essayé de lui faire comprendre.  Ça a duré quelques minutes, dessins et explications crayonnées à l'appui. 

Encore au sol, elle me fait signe qu'elle veut voir à l'extérieur en me faisant comprendre que je dois essuyer la buée se trouvant sur mon hublot... Problème, avec le double-vitrage, la buée se situe plutôt entre les deux parois, qu'à l'intérieur de l'avion. Là encore, j'ai bien essayer de m'expliquer. 

L'avion décolle, le vol se passe normalement. Visiblement cette dame n'avait jamais voyagé, et encore moins pris l'avion. Très surprise quand on lui propose un plateau-repas: sans doute s'est-elle demandée de quoi il pouvait bien s'agir.

Arrivée à Bangkok, l'avion, à peine posé un pneu sur le tarmac, qu'elle s'est levée pour se diriger vers la sortie.  On lui a gentiment fait signe de regagner sa place. 

Tout le monde sort de l'avion, qui devait continuer sur Dubaï. Sauf, la vieille dame, qui reste assise... sans que personne ne se soucie de son cas. Et un mauvais point pour le personnel de bord d'Emirates, pourtant très cosmopolite, mais qui ne parlait pas le chinois...

Mais pas de crash...


----------



## hunjord (28 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'était marrant, j'étais a gauche en queue du 747 je voyait la piste puis 2 secondes plus tard, ceux de droite voyait aussi la piste, et il a posé le 747 a la lourde :rateau: bon je viens d'apprendre que pour 600 euros je peu avoir un bathème en alpha jet :love:


Euh l'alfa jet, ca va peut être aussi un peu remuant......


----------



## macinside (28 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi: c'etait moi le pilotte (véridique!)



c'était toi ce jour la ?


----------



## macinside (28 Août 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Euh l'alfa jet, ca va peut être aussi un peu remuant......



j'ai mieux, il a pareil mais en sukhoi 27 (avec vol supersonic et cobra :love: )


----------



## hunjord (28 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mieux, il a pareil mais en sukhoi 27 (avec vol supersonic et cobra :love: )


Le sukhoi...une belle machine d'avenir


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'était toi ce jour la ?



Pas exactement: l'avion c'etait celui là:






Malheureusement j'ai pas de photo du crasch mais le résultat était: train d'attérissage plié en 2, aile droit explosée, hélice en miettes...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Août 2005)

Imaginez une voie ferrée
- vous vous installez en plein milieu de la voie
- vous voyez le train à 200m de vous!
- que faites-vous? vous quittez les rails car vous n'êtes pas fous!
Pourquoi??????
- parce que vous ne faites absolument pas confiance au chauffeur!... à ses réflexes .. etc
- parce que vous ne faites absolument pas confiance au matériel! ... aux freins.. etc

Imaginez un ciel azur
- vous vous installez en plein milieu d'un tube en aluminium équipé de deux lattes horizontales
- vous voyez le sol 2000m plus bas que vous!
- que faites-vous? vous lisez le journal et regardez la télé!
Pourquoi???
- parce que vous faites absolument confiance au pilote!... à ses réflexes .. etc
- parce que vous faites absolument confiance au matériel! ... aux moteurs .. etc

Bizarre la nature humaine   



.


----------



## Nobody (28 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas exactement: l'avion c'etait celui là:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



M'étonne pas: l'aile gauche était déjà pliée avant le décollage...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> M'étonne pas: l'aile gauche était déjà pliée avant le décollage...


Et le pilote avait déjà sauté en parachute    :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (28 Août 2005)

il y a vraiment une grosse psychose en ce moment, et si on se met à compter tous les avions cloués au sol les uns après les autres, on a pas fini.. 

jamais eu de grosse frayeur en avion, mais une anecdote:

En iran, on a pris pas mal de vols intérieurs, dont un pour un bled, Mashad, lieu de pelerinage..on a voulu changer de vol au retour, et à l'agence Iran Air du bled, on demande à changer d'heure...gros bazar dans la boutique, regards interloqués..le boss nous explique: it's not possible, sorry my friends, we have no flight today...only old Tupolev...  
(en fait on a fait l'aller sur tupolev)


----------



## Nobody (28 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Et le pilote avait déjà sauté en parachute    :love:  :love:



  

Ouaip! C'est pour ça qu'il peut raconter la chose aujourd'hui.


----------



## al02 (28 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi: c'etait moi le pilottte (véridique!)



 ?


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip! C'est pour ça qu'il peut raconter la chose aujourd'hui.


Tu as raison de parler au singulier ... le parachute du passager ne s'est pas ouvert!!         :love:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison de parler au singulier ... le parachute du passager ne s'est pas ouvert!!     :love:  :love:



Heureusement y'avait pas de passager cette fois ci si non je pense que que son siege et son slip auraient également subit des dommages... 

Quant au parachute, pas facile de sauter d'un avion dont les roues touchent encore le sol


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement y'avait pas de passager cette fois ci si non je pense que que son siege et son slip auraient également subit des dommages...


Le pilote à sûrement fait dans son froc ... le colpit est super grand ouvert!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Le pilote à sûrement fait dans son froc ...



Pas eu le temps...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas eu le temps...


Il y a des vers de terre qui vont se régaler ..  :love:  :love:


----------



## quetzalk (28 Août 2005)

vu dans Marianne d'il y a deux semaines : 







   

PS : jpmiss, tu peux t'entraîner avec X-Plane, hein...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> vu dans Marianne d'il y a deux semaines :


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> PS : jpmiss, tu peux t'entraîner avec X-Plane, hein...



Faudrait d'abord que j'achète un G5 

Excellent le dessin


----------



## Amok (28 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mieux, il a pareil mais en sukhoi 27 (avec vol supersonic et cobra :love: )



Tu gerbes déjà régulièrement tripes et boyaux dans les rades que tu fréquentes et qui sont pourtant statiques, je n'ose imaginer le résultat en vol supersonique...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Août 2005)

Une fois ! :affraid: :affraid: 

En 1970, un vieux C-119 à bout de souffle ... le feu a pris dans la cabine de pilotage juste au décollage ... pas moyen de l'éteindre ... le pilote a quand même décollé, fait un 180° et s'est re-posé en catastrophe sur une piste de secours malgré les flammes et la fumée ! Il a été sérieusement brûlé aux bras ... circonstance malheureuse : c'était son dernier vol et les C-119 devaient être remplacés par des C-130 quelques semaines plus tard !!!!! 
A part quelques contusions, on s'en est tous tirés !!!!!


----------



## woulf (28 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Une fois ! :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> En 1970, un vieux C-119 à bout de souffle ... le feu a pris dans la cabine de pilotage juste au décollage ... pas moyen de l'éteindre ... le pilote a quand même décollé, fait un 180° et s'est re-posé en catastrophe sur une piste de secours malgré les flammes et la fumée ! Il a été sérieusement brûlé aux bras ... circonstance malheureuse : c'était son dernier vol et les C-119 devaient être remplacés par des C-130 quelques semaines plus tard !!!!!
> A part quelques contusions, on s'en est tous tirés !!!!!



C'était avant ou après que tu sautes sur Kolwezi ?


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Une fois ! :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> En 1970, un vieux C-119 à bout de souffle ... le feu a pris dans la cabine de pilotage juste au décollage ... pas moyen de l'éteindre ... le pilote a quand même décollé, fait un 180° et s'est re-posé en catastrophe sur une piste de secours malgré les flammes et la fumée ! Il a été sérieusement brûlé aux bras ... circonstance malheureuse : c'était son dernier vol et les C-119 devaient être remplacés par des C-130 quelques semaines plus tard !!!!!
> A part quelques contusions, on s'en est tous tirés !!!!!


Je sens que ça te brûlait les doigts de nous raconter cela


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> C'était avant ou après que tu sautes sur Kolwezi ?


Bien avant !!!!! Kolwezi c'était en 1978 si je me souviens bien !!!!!


----------



## woulf (28 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bien avant !!!!! Kolwezi c'était en 1978 si je me souviens bien !!!!!



Il n'est pas encore complétement sénile, finalement, il servira peut être encore


----------



## macinside (28 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bien avant !!!!! Kolwezi c'était en 1978 si je me souviens bien !!!!!




et puis on avait envoyer la légion :rateau:


----------



## woulf (28 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis on avait envoyer la légion :rateau:



Mossieu est cinéphile  

Les belges n'étaient pas très chauds pour y aller - malgré pas mal de ressortissants là bas, et y ont finalement été mais sont arrivés tels les carabiniers et en tous cas après le 2e REP 

Ceci dit, si je me souviens bien, zebig ne nous avait il pas dit avoir fréquenté en Corse quelques militaires ?  et comme le 2e REP était à Calvi...

Bon, d'après le biographe non autorisé de zebigounet, il semblerait qu'à cette époque il arpentait effectivement l'Afrique noire, mais dans des buts bien moins avouables  ainsi qu'en témoignent les mésaventures qu'il a pu publiquement narrées


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, si je me souviens bien, zebig ne nous avait il pas dit avoir fréquenté en Corse quelques militaires ?  et comme le 2e REP était à Calvi...
> Bon, d'après le biographe non autorisé de zebigounet, il semblerait qu'à cette époque il arpentait effectivement l'Afrique noire, mais dans des buts bien moins avouables  ainsi qu'en témoignent les mésaventures qu'il a pu publiquement narrées


 ... T'aurais du faire détective woulf !!!!!!!!!! 
...si ça continue, tu vas percer une partie "non-avouable" (ici du moins ... ) de ma petite vie bien tranquille, du moins en apparence...:love:


----------



## woulf (28 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... T'aurais du faire détective woulf !!!!!!!!!!
> ...si ça continue, tu vas percer une partie "non-avouable" (ici du moins ... ) de ma petite vie bien tranquille, du moins en apparence...:love:



En même temps, tu t'épanches tellement, que c'est pas compliqué, faut juste un hénaurme disque dur pour tout conserver 

(en fait, je prépare ta bio non autorisée, avec des morceaux de belgitude dedans, des gros fous-rires, des tranches de forums, du cul - c'est toujours vendeur, de l'amour - ça aussi c'est vendeur, du mystère, et un happy end)


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ...Demain a la une du 13h: le commandant de bord du vol Bamako-Dunkerque a été pris soudain d'une violente gène intestinale. Grace au ciel, un long pet foireux a subitement soulagé le héros de cette aventure. Fort heureusement pour les passagers et les membre de l'équipage cabine, le poste de pilotage etait fermé de façon étanche au moment de l'incident. En revanche, le malheureux copilote aurait déclaré: "Pfff, t'es chiant a bouffer du curry avant le vol!" comme en atteste les boites noire qui ont été retrouvées ce matin....


Que contenaient donc les boîtes noires ???
 
 
 :hein:


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quand va t'on obliger les petites compagnies des pays sous développés a entretenir convenablement leurs appareils?


Une solution peu coûteuse : Stéradent (ou l'équivalent) qui colle aux gencives tous les appareils.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> (en fait, je prépare ta bio non autorisée, avec des morceaux de belgitude dedans, des gros fous-rires, des tranches de forums, du cul - c'est toujours vendeur, de l'amour - ça aussi c'est vendeur, du mystère, et un happy end)


... et pourquoi non autorisée ?????  ... cher associé !!!!!  :love:


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... et pourquoi non autorisée ?????  ... cher associé !!!!!  :love:


Bravo !

L'utilité de ce fil est démontrée.

Pas de commentaire saugrenu hein ?


----------



## woulf (28 Août 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bravo !
> 
> L'utilité de ce fil est démontrée.
> 
> Pas de commentaire saugrenu hein ?



Tu peux déjà pré-commander la bio tout à fait officielle de zebig, sur www.zebigetwoulfsenmettentpleinlesFouilles.com
On fait un tarif préférentiel pour l'instant, parce qu'il faut qu'on finance la bibine nécessaire à faire parler zebig en toute liberté lors de nos entretiens !


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (28 Août 2005)

Après "les avions ca peut tomber", 
après "c'est toujours à cause du capitalisme qu'ils sont tombés (sharm el cheikh)", 
après "les maneges de foire sont dangereux", après les "mickeys de foire c'est aussi dangereux", 
après "la guerre c'est mal", 
après "ya des enfants qui meurent de faim", 
après "ya des mal logés en france", 
après "le froid ca fait des rhumes", 
après "bush mange des orphelins à chaque petit déjeuner sauf le dimanche (amen)", 
après "Paris plage 2012 c'est trop de la balle", 
après "l'Irak a des problèmes avec l'Algérie voisine mais pourtant ils sont arabes", 
après "j'ai acheté des babouches en solde à eram marrakech", 
après "les chemises lacoste c'est plus ce que c'etait",
après "le mariage entre poisson rouge et hamster devrait étre instauré"

Quels seront les sujets des diners d'intello-mondains pour la rentrée ?

je vous le demande !!!


----------



## TK3 (28 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas exactement: l'avion c'etait celui là:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




moi j'ai des photos


----------



## quetzalk (28 Août 2005)




----------



## Fulvio (28 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement y'avait pas de passager cette fois ci si non je pense que que son siege et son slip auraient également subit des dommages...
> 
> Quant au parachute, pas facile de sauter d'un avion dont les roues touchent encore le sol



et on prend du malus, quand on se plante en avion ?


----------



## quetzalk (28 Août 2005)

heu les gars, si vous pouviez mettre vos photos en 6440 x 3218 ? merci d'avance !


----------



## Fulvio (28 Août 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Quels seront les sujets des diners d'intello-mondains pour la rentrée ?



Quand est-ce que les libéraux-bolchéviks nous lacheront la grappe ?


----------



## TK3 (28 Août 2005)

du malus non , y'a pas de points   

un privé peut se voir obligé à voler avec un instructer pendant un certain temps .

un pro c'est généralement plus radical si il y a faute grave avèrée : suppression des qualifs voire radiation du PN.


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux déjà pré-commander la bio tout à fait officielle de zebig, sur www.zebigetwoulfsenmettentpleinlesFouilles.com
> On fait un tarif préférentiel pour l'instant, parce qu'il faut qu'on finance la bibine nécessaire à faire parler zebig en toute liberté lors de nos entretiens !


Je voudrais bien pré-commander cette bio, mais je crains (grosse frayeur) le pire... Elle n'a pas de prix, probablement. Combien ?
 
Où le bio va se nicher ! Mangez bio, lisez bio !


----------



## quetzalk (28 Août 2005)

TK3 a dit:
			
		

> du malus non , y'a pas de points
> un privé peut se voir obligé à voler avec un instructer pendant un certain temps .



On peut avoir une suspension de licence aussi non ?


----------



## quetzalk (28 Août 2005)

Ah tiens j'ai une histouaaare : 

Tous les passagers d'un avion sont à bord, prêts à décoller, mais le pilote et le co-pilote manquent. Arrive le pilote, il traverse l'avion avec des lunettes noires et un bâton blanc.

Les passagers estomaqués commencent à rire nerveusement et à faire des commentaires du genre " pas possible, ça doit être une blague..."

Quand arrive le co-pilote avec un chien d'aveugle, les passagers commencent à s'inquiéter sérieusement, mais trop tard, les moteurs s'allument et l'avion prend la piste. Tout le monde aux hublots pour voir comment ils vont décoller, muets d'angoisse. L'avion prend de plus en plus de vitesse et ne décolle pas, le bout de la piste n'est plus qu'à quelques mètres et les passagers poussent tous ensemble un immense cri de désespoir... les roues se détachent du sol à quelques millimètres du bout de la piste. Dans le poste de pilotage, le pilote commente au co-pilote :

- Tu vas voir qu'un de ces jours on va se casser la gueule parce que ces abrutis ne vont pas crier à temps !


----------



## woulf (28 Août 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais bien pré-commander cette bio, mais je crains (grosse frayeur) le pire... Elle n'a pas de prix, probablement. Combien ?
> 
> Où le bio va se nicher ! Mangez bio, lisez bio !



on fait un prix d'ami aux habitués du bar, et puis c'est un peu à la tête du client 

Pour loustic: zebig a dit: lui il peut cracher 2000 euros l'édition collector 

Bon c'est pas tout, faudrait qu'on trouve un titre déjà... j'avais pensé à : 
"Belgitude et manioc pilé - l'incroyable aventure d'un reporter du quotidien"


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> on fait un prix d'ami aux habitués du bar, et puis c'est un peu à la tête du client
> 
> Pour loustic: zebig a dit: lui il peut cracher 2000 euros l'édition collector
> 
> ...


Finalement ce n'est pas si cher !
Vous n'auriez que 1000 roros chacun en partageant équitablement.
Bon d'accord.
Je cherche les roros et je saute dans le premier avion...
 
Houing Houingg Houinggg ! J'ai peur en avion...
Je préfère attendre un peu.
 

(C'est quoi   Gelbitrude et Maniaque plié ?)


----------



## quetzalk (28 Août 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche les roros et je saute dans le premier avion...
> 
> Houing Houingg Houinggg ! J'ai peur en avion...
> Je préfère attendre un peu.
> ...



Garde ta fortune et reste en sécurité jeune insouciant, dans deux ans ça se trouvera à 4 euros sur eBay...


----------



## woulf (28 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Garde ta fortune et reste en sécurité jeune insouciant, dans deux ans ça se trouvera à 4 euros sur eBay...



Dans 2 ans, ça sera méga collector, car Loustic n'achète pas seulement un livre, mais un COLLECTOR, numéroté et signé de l'auteur (votre serviteur) et du héros (le vieux grigou).

En plus, dans 2 ans, Spielberg aura fini l'adaptation de cette oeuvre magistrale, qui s'apprêtera à sortir en salles et à faire un tabac: une synthèse entre E.T., il faut sauver le soldat Lebowski et Les dents de la mer... Du blockbuster, du pur !

Donc 4 euros, ça sera le prix pour pouvoir accéder à la page ou on verra la photo de la couv'


----------



## quetzalk (28 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Dans 2 ans, ça sera méga collector, car Loustic n'achète pas seulement un livre, mais un COLLECTOR, numéroté et signé de l'auteur (votre serviteur) et du héros (le vieux grigou).
> 
> En plus, dans 2 ans, Spielberg aura fini l'adaptation de cette oeuvre magistrale, qui s'apprêtera à sortir en salles et à faire un tabac: une synthèse entre E.T., il faut sauver le soldat Lebowski et Les dents de la mer... Du blockbuster, du pur !
> 
> Donc 4 euros, ça sera le prix pour pouvoir accéder à la page ou on verra la photo de la couv'



Ouais alors ça ça m'étonnerait vu qu'on le trouve déjà en dl sur ftp://hacKeRzRipdvd.maf.ru/dvdrip/macge/thebigthemovie.avi     :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## woulf (28 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ouais alors ça ça m'étonnerait vu qu'on le trouve déjà en dl sur ftp://hacKeRzRipdvd.maf.ru/dvdrip/macge/thebigthemovie.avi     :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



Pfff, ça c'est rien, c'est la bande annonces de la future trilogie de steven (oui, on se tutoie aussi).

Et pi c'est pas beau d'être jaloux, c'est pas comme ça que tu auras un petit rôle, tu sais. Avec zebig, faut coucher !


----------



## quetzalk (28 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, ça c'est rien, c'est la bande annonces de la future trilogie de steven (oui, on se tutoie aussi).
> 
> Et pi c'est pas beau d'être jaloux, c'est pas comme ça que tu auras un petit rôle, tu sais. Avec zebig, faut coucher !



Nan, nan, chuis pas jaloux   mais ne me compares pas à la bleusaille corruptible (tiens ça existe pas les boules bleues...   ... bref, passons) prête à jouer sa carrière artistique pour du pur marketing, je suis de ceux qui privilégient la création, l'indépendance, et heu, hein ? oui, l'anonymat aussi   ...
Bref quand tu vois ce que sont devenus Carrie Fisher ou Mark Hamill tu comprendras que je ne souhaite pas me compromettre dans ce projet.


----------



## woulf (28 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Nan, nan, chuis pas jaloux   mais ne me compares pas à la bleusaille corruptible (tiens ça existe pas les boules bleues...   ... bref, passons) prête à jouer sa carrière artistique pour du pur marketing, je suis de ceux qui privilégient la création, l'indépendance, et heu, hein ? oui, l'anonymat aussi  ...
> Bref quand tu vois ce que sont devenus Carrie Fisher ou Mark Hamill tu comprendras que je ne souhaite pas me compromettre dans ce projet.



Tu fais bien de ne pas citer harrison ford 
Ni même James Earl Jones (en fait de petit rôle il se posait là, puisqu'on faisait que l'entendre).

PS: et je trouve que Mark Hamill était très convaincant dans les Wing Commander


----------



## quetzalk (28 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais bien de ne pas citer harrison ford



Pauv'gars, n'empêche qu'il a du se cogner les trois Indiana Jones après tout ça... J'aurais pas aimé être à sa place    :mouais:   (la scène des serpents... non mais vous avez vu à quoi il en a été réduit pour avoir accepté un succès trop facile !   belle leçon pour les jeunes en tous cas)...


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2005)

TK3 a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai des photos



C'etait presque ca mais pire: aile droite arraché et plus d'hélice...


----------



## bompi (28 Août 2005)

Comme je reviens de vacances (route+train  ) je prends l'avion au vol ...

Avant, j'étais content en avion. Jusqu'à mon voyage au Chili (pays fabuleux, par ailleurs). En dehors de la galère liée à une organisation approximative d'Iberia (dont les hôtesses de l'air n'ont de commun que la fonction avec celles de Cathay Pacific  ) le voyage a été plutôt désagréable à l'aller : orage maousse costaud au-dessus de l'Atlantique, de nuit (pour que l'on voie bien les éclairs  ). Le 747 plein comme un oeuf a fait des sauts, des craquements, des secousses et, disons, du trampoline, pendant deux heures environ.
Je pense que j'étais visible dans la pénombre au blanc éléctrique de mon faciès. Les mâchoires cripsées et les mains dégoulinantes de sueur (le mec sexy, quoi ...) pendant ce temps ma femme a dormi paisiblement  Au réveil, toute ensommeillée "mmmhhh ? hein ? tranquille le vol, hein ? ... mmmhhhh ?). À ma tronche défaite, elle s'est dit que, décidément, j'étais trop émotif  

Ensuite : Buenos Aires-Santiago, beau temps mais à 10000 mètres, les 7000 m de l'Aconcagua font qu'il donne un peu l'impression de gratter le ventre de l'avion, surtout lorsque les secousses nous font retrouver le bon vieux rythme (heurté) des jerks d'antan ...

Ensuite, la routine : à Antofagasta ou Iquique, la piste est trop courte donc nous avons tourné à la fin d'icelle façon Rémi Julienne (i.e. sur les roues de gauche, celles de droite étant dégagées de toute obligation)

Pour clore le chapitre chilien : à Punta Arenas (Patagonia chilena), le décollage nous a paru au préalable quelque peu hardi. Disons que pour rentrer sur l'avion j'étais obligé de m'accrocher des deux mains à la passerelle (je ne mens pas) et que j'ai reçu un p'tit vieux dans les bras, retourné par le vent (je ne mens toujours pas ...) Mais, bien poussé dans le dos, l'avion a bien décollé.

Depuis, j'ai peur en avion ... Un atterrissage-marsupilami (les rebonds mais sans "houba houba") à Palerme, un avion miteux au Népal, un survol des USA digne d'un meeting aérien ne m'ont pas rassuré. Mais dorénavant je sais arborer le sourire vainqueur de celui qui essaye (vainement) de donner le change [ma femme mesure ma résistance à la moiteur de mes mains  ]


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Comme je reviens de vacances (route+train  ) je prends l'avion au vol ...
> 
> Avant, j'étais content en avion. Jusqu'à mon voyage au Chili (pays fabuleux, par ailleurs). En dehors de la galère liée à une organisation approximative d'Iberia (dont les hôtesses de l'air n'ont de commun que la fonction avec celles de Cathay Pacific  ) le voyage a été plutôt désagréable à l'aller : orage maousse costaud au-dessus de l'Atlantique, de nuit (pour que l'on voie bien les éclairs  ). Le 747 plein comme un oeuf a fait des sauts, des craquements, des secousses et, disons, du trampoline, pendant deux heures environ.
> Je pense que j'étais visible dans la pénombre au blanc éléctrique de mon faciès. Les mâchoires cripsées et les mains dégoulinantes de sueur (le mec sexy, quoi ...) pendant ce temps ma femme a dormi paisiblement  Au réveil, toute ensommeillée "mmmhhh ? hein ? tranquille le vol, hein ? ... mmmhhhh ?). À ma tronche défaite, elle s'est dit que, décidément, j'étais trop émotif
> ...


Bravo Bompi !

Ton histoire a de quoi rassurer tout le monde.

 :affraid: 

Avant l'embarquement ton texte devrait être lu à tout passager plutôt pâlot et donnant des signes d'inquiétude.

 

Ton épouse est un exemple pour nous tous.


----------



## hunjord (29 Août 2005)

Info du matin:
A priori, le MD82 qui s'est craché au vénézuela, s'est vu retirer la fonction propulsion de ces deux réacteurs arrière, la descente a duré 3 min, moment où le pilote à pu converser avec la tour de contrôle pour leur dire que plus rien ne marchait....j'ose même pas immaginer les 3 min vécues par les passagers...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

une blague de circonstance     

3 fille dans un avion, une francaise, une arabe et une africaine
le pilote donne l'alerte de detresse : il vont scracher , les moteur ne marchent plus

la française se leve et commence a se maquiller, les autres 2 demandent
-mais que fais tu ? de toute façon on va mourir !!
-oui mais les sauveteur d'abord  ils cherchent les plus belles !!

l'arabe se leve aussi et se pare de ses foulard et plus beau bijoux
-mais que fais tu ? de toute façon on va mourir !!
-oui mais en premiere ils cherchent les plus riches !!

l'africaine se leve , se deshabille et mes ses fesse au l'ouglot
-mais que fais tu ? de toute façon on va mourir !!
-oui mais avant tout ils vont  chercher les boites noires !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ... ses fesse au l'ouglot


 
Ouaaaaahhhhh!!! On me l'a jamais fait, ça...:rateau:


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2005)

Sachant que chaque passager d'un avion pollue autant que si il faisait le même trajet seul dans sa voiture, la reduction intensive de la flotte aerienne mondiale par cette technique eprouvée nommée CRASH (Creative Reduction Air Solution H ) est plutot une bonne nouvelle pour les ventes d'airbus non ?


----------



## woulf (29 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Sachant que chaque passager d'un avion pollue autant que si il faisait le même trajet seul dans sa voiture, la reduction intensive de la flotte aerienne mondiale par cette technique eprouvée nommée CRASH (Creative Reduction Air Solution H ) est plutot une bonne nouvelle pour les ventes d'airbus non ?



C'est ce que je me disais la dernière fois que j'ai traversé l'atlantique en voiture


----------



## bompi (29 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 3 fille dans un avion, une francaise, une arabe et une africaine ...



Hop ! je reviens de vacances frais comme un gardon donc je ne laisse pas passer :
on peut être français(e) ET être arabe ou africain(e) (peut-être aussi les trois à la fois, d'ailleurs).
En fait, on peut être français(e) et plein d'autres choses à la fois.



			
				hunjord a dit:
			
		

> ... le MD82 qui s'est craché au vénézuela ...



J'ai toujours eu horreur de ces avions (les Mac Donnell Douglas) : toujours l'impression que le voyage sera beaucoup, mais alors, beaucoup plus long que prévu  ...


----------



## hunjord (29 Août 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours eu horreur de ces avions (les Mac Donnell Douglas) : toujours l'impression que le voyage sera beaucoup, mais alors, beaucoup plus long que prévu  ...


je n'en ai pris un qu'une fois, et je n'aime pas, du tout.
Vous allez rigoler, moi ce que j'aime bien ce sont les ptits zinc du genre ATR ou BA80, bon le rayon d'action est limité, mais pour les voyages européen, c'est classe, on embarque vite car pas beaucoup de passager, on débarque donc aussi vite...je ne supporte pas les 737 de Ryan Air et ceux des vols intérieurs US....


----------



## quetzalk (29 Août 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours eu horreur de ces avions (les Mac Donnell Douglas) : toujours l'impression que le voyage sera beaucoup, mais alors, beaucoup plus long que prévu  ...



Pareil...   le souvenir des 2 h 30 d'attente dans le hall de l'aéroport de Djerba, ça sentait bon les regrets de crème solaire et la tong dorée, on apercevait des techniciens qui se dépêchaient lentement de bricoler quelque chose sur le 3ème moteur d'un DC-10 à la réputation fort décevante... Heureusement avec le petit groupe de bobos qui revenions de marcher dans le désert, tout ça paraissait un peu distant, on était plus amusés à faire peur aux touristes cramoisis avec nos histoires de scorpions et de serpents qu'à s'inquiéter pour l'avion (Inch'Allah qu'ils disaient les guides).

Néanmoins, bien loin devant l'avion et ses aléas parfois un peu brusques, le pire ennemi du voyageur reste quand même l'Aéroport International. On devrait pendre les architectes de ces labyrinthes avec leurs tripes. Tout un système ultramoderne conçu par des gens dont c'est le métier dans le seul but de vous empêcher de vous relaxer, de vous faire rater vos correspondances, de vous ruiner les pieds en kilomètres de galeries sinistres (y z'ont des prix sur le marbre gris foncé ?) et les yeux en affichages mal foutus... Pour aller finir dans un salon pourrave (ah tiens les 15 derniers mètres il y a un trottoir roulant, c'est cool !), faire la queue pour la septième fois (vigiles, enregistrement, zone d'embarquement/douane, salle d'embarquement, embarquement dans l'avion...). Non, si c'était moi on en reviendrait au bon vieux temps : une salle boisée avec des beaux tapis et des fauteuils Louis XV, l'avion là sur le parking, sans faire une demi-heure d'autobus... Mais sans doute un jour ça arrivera, vu que le progrès avance nous dit-on.


Sinon question confort je trouve très très limite l'attitude des compagnies (même les "sérieuses", chères et tout genre AF) : dans un 747 on est entassés comme dans un bus ouzbek (enfin, tout le monde a une place assise mais bon...), et les vols intérieurs frisent l'indécence, surtout vu le prix... l'A320 en version "full sardine package" ça reste un grand moment (surtout quand la voisine de droite boit un café pendant les turbulences au moment où le gros voisin de gauche ouvre son journal tandis que le type de devant abaisse son dossier dans votre plateau repas sauvé de justesse du championnat de boxe collectif auto-organisé par les enfants de divorcés (*) qui se partagent la moitié de l'avion).

Bref, si on est là pour s'en plaindre, c'est qu'on a la chance de voyager, et que ça ne s'est pas si mal passé que ça...    


(*) authentique (**)
(**) les pauvres  :mouais: un souvenir au hasard - 'ah ouais et ben toi t'es qu'une merde tu rentres en RER moi mon père y vient m'chercher en BMW' - PAF ! le nez qui saigne... - hurlements de l'hôtesse entre tous ces gosses paumés avec leur étiquette autour du cou... ça leur fera des super souvenirs à raconter à leur psy dans dix ans !


----------



## Fulvio (29 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> (**) les pauvres :mouais: un souvenir au hasard - 'ah ouais et ben toi t'es qu'une merde tu rentres en RER moi mon père y vient m'chercher en BMW' - PAF ! le nez qui saigne... - hurlements de l'hôtesse entre tous ces gosses paumés avec leur étiquette autour du cou... ça leur fera des super souvenirs à raconter à leur psy dans dix ans !


 
En même temps, un gosse de pauvre qui tape sur un gosse de riche, on peut pas lui en vouloir 

Aaah, je suis vraiment un bobo-gauche-caviar à cheveux gras


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Néanmoins, bien loin devant l'avion et ses aléas parfois un peu brusques, le pire ennemi du voyageur reste quand même l'Aéroport International. On devrait pendre les architectes de ces labyrinthes avec leurs tripes. Tout un système ultramoderne conçu par des gens dont c'est le métier dans le seul but de vous empêcher de vous relaxer, de vous faire rater vos correspondances, de vous ruiner les pieds en kilomètres de galeries sinistres (y z'ont des prix sur le marbre gris foncé ?) et les yeux en affichages mal foutus... Pour aller finir dans un salon pourrave (ah tiens les 15 derniers mètres il y a un trottoir roulant, c'est cool !), faire la queue pour la septième fois (vigiles, enregistrement, zone d'embarquement/douane, salle d'embarquement, embarquement dans l'avion...). Non, si c'était moi on en reviendrait au bon vieux temps : une salle boisée avec des beaux tapis et des fauteuils Louis XV, l'avion là sur le parking, sans faire une demi-heure d'autobus... Mais sans doute un jour ça arrivera, vu que le progrès avance nous dit-on.



Le bonheur existe: je l'ai vu au comptoir d'enregistrement de l'aéroport de Nosy-be:







C'est un peu bougé, j'ai pas voulu mettre la flash pour pas réveiller la pauvre dame


----------



## quetzalk (29 Août 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, un gosse de pauvre qui tape sur un gosse de riche, on peut pas lui en vouloir
> 
> Aaah, je suis vraiment un bobo-gauche-caviar à cheveux gras



Tss tss tss !!! maiiiiss heuuuuu, c'était pas à toi que je tendais la percheuuuu !!! 
 :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Fulvio (29 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tss tss tss !!! maiiiiss heuuuuu, c'était pas à toi que je tendais la percheuuuu !!!
> :mouais: :mouais:


 


> Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 4 (4 membre(s) et 0 invité(s)) lupus yonderboy, jpmiss, yvos, quetzalk



Nan, mais sérieux, c'est l'arrière salle du Flore, ici


----------



## yvos (29 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Bref, si on est là pour s'en plaindre, c'est qu'on a la chance de voyager, et que ça ne s'est pas si mal passé que ça...



je crois que c'est ça qu'il faut retenir.


----------



## yvos (29 Août 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan, mais sérieux, c'est l'arrière salle du Flore, ici



ba comme salle d'embarquement, c'est toujours mieux que l'aéroport de Dacca encerclé par les eaux


----------



## yvos (29 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le bonheur existe: je l'ai vu au comptoir d'enregistrement de l'aéroport de Nosy-be:
> 
> 
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/jpmiss/Madagascar_oct_2003/Nosy%20Be%20&%20Pirogue/images/l54.jpg
> ...



ouais, mais imagine son ennui et sa consternation à voir circuler tous les jours des Vazaha tous rosis, chargés comme des mules avec des Djembé, et faux baobabs en tresses, à gueuler pour choper une place devant les issues de secours sur le vol corsair 

Mieux vaut fermer les yeux :affraid:


----------



## Lio70 (29 Août 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Vous allez rigoler, moi ce que j'aime bien ce sont les ptits zinc du genre ATR ou BA80, bon le rayon d'action est limité, mais pour les voyages européen, c'est classe, on embarque vite car pas beaucoup de passager, on débarque donc aussi vite...je ne supporte pas les 737 de Ryan Air et ceux des vols intérieurs US....


Quand j'étais petit, mon père m'emmenait deux fois par an à Londres. Nous séjournions chez ses amis british. La liaison Liège-Londres s'effectuait dans un Beachcraft de 15 places. Sensations fortes garanties en cas de tempête. Moi ça me faisait rigoler. Les rares fois où ma mère nous accompagnait, elle était muette et verte. Je me souviens lui avoir demandé un jour "ça va, m'man?". Elle m'avait répondu "change de sujet de conversation !"


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2005)

Encore un matin
Un matin pour rien
Une argile au creux de mes mains
Encore un matin
Sans raison ni fin
Si rien ne trace son chemin


----------



## yvos (29 Août 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'étais petit, mon père m'emmenait deux fois par an à Londres. Nous séjournions chez ses amis british. La liaison Liège-Londres s'effectuait dans un Beachcraft de 15 places. Sensations fortes garanties en cas de tempête. Moi ça me faisait rigoler. Les rares fois où ma mère nous accompagnait, elle était muette et verte. Je me souviens lui avoir demandé un jour "ça va, m'man?". Elle m'avait répondu "change de sujet de conversation !"



arrff..

tiens, ça me rappelle un truc de quand j'étais petit (ça doit être un classique)..d'après mon père, c'était sur un vol Paris-Lisbonne..Ma mère était également verte et très très angoissée...apparemment, il paraît que j'ai insisté pendant tout le vol, genre le gamin chiant, pour avoir deux réponses auprès d'elle, et ça l'a traumatisée.

"Maman, pourquoi on vole sur le dos, c'est bizarre, les nuages ils sont en dessous de nous?"
"Maman, pourquoi qu'on a des bombes (les réacteurs...)? On va pas se faire attaquer au moins?  :affraid:

je crois qu'elle a pas repris l'avion


----------



## woulf (29 Août 2005)

Depuis un "bête" trajet Nice Bruxelles avec Virgin, j'ai peur en avion, alors que ça faisait des années que je le prenais, depuis l'époque ou je voyageais avec un machin autour du cou et plein d'hôtesses autour 

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais ce trajet a été le déclencheur d'une phobie qui devait couver en moi; il a fallu de sérieux trous d'air (mais rien en comparaison de ce qu'on peut avoir en Amérique du sud par exemple ou au dessus de TRES hautes montagnes), pour que je me dise: 

"putain si on tombe, on est morts"

Logique déconcertante, mais implacable à 10000 pieds...

Depuis, ma femme se marre bien en avion avec moi, je le prends quand je dois (une semaine au Canada, tu le fais pas en bateau, hein), et j'avoue être plus tranquilisé sur un gros porteur genre 767 ou même 747 que sur un 737 qui te fait plus sentir tes tripes au décollage / atterrissage / trous d'airs 

Fut une époque ou j'en rigolais: Las Vegas 1982, tour du grand canyon en petit coucou à 10 places maxi... LA j'ai compris ce que trou d'air voulait dire, et j'ai maudit mon cousin qui nous a abandonné sur le tarmac en nous disant: moi j'ai déjà fait, pas de problèmes, vous allez voir, c'est super... Bref, j'ai réussi à vomir mon club sandwich, au grand plaisir des 9 autres passagers de l'avion  

Pause dans un aéroport au milieu de ces foutus canyons: on voulait louer une bagnole pour redescendre: 6 heures de lacets qu'ils te disent  Heureusement qu'on est rentrés en altitude et en droite ligne 

Heureusement que le cousin courait vite...

Il y avait parait il une variante: le survol en vieux Bell par des pilotes vétérans du vietnam, mais je crois que j'aurais encore moins aimé, quoique, aujourd'hui si je devais choisir, je tenterai l'hélico


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> (**) les pauvres  :mouais: un souvenir au hasard - 'ah ouais et ben toi t'es qu'une merde tu rentres en RER moi mon père y vient m'chercher en BMW' - PAF ! le nez qui saigne... - hurlements de l'hôtesse entre tous ces gosses paumés avec leur étiquette autour du cou... ça leur fera des super souvenirs à raconter à leur psy dans dix ans !





fifille elle a eu la "chance" de voyager en compagnie de l'OM (l'equipe de marseille, je crois, je connais rien en foot ) au lieu de l'hotesse et un'autre fois avec une equipe de foot d'italie (je dois demander a fifille ses souvenirs autographié , me rappelle plus quelle equipe etait  )    

en tout cas , si certaines compagnie sont "legeres" question accompagnement d'enfants , la  Swissair en fait trop : 
une fois (et depuis je fais grand attention) en completant les reinsegnements sur   la personne chargée de la chercher a l'aereoport italien 
j'ai mis monsieur grand-pere et pas monsieur-madame grand-parents .....
resultat: ma mere se presente a milan pour la chercher , pas question de la lui donner ou meme de pouvoir l'approcher : 
mon papacheri a du faire en grand vitesse 200 km pour la chercher lui meme


----------



## woulf (29 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas , si certaines compagnie sont "legeres" question accompagnement d'enfants , la  Swissair en fait trop :
> une fois (et depuis je fais grand attention) en completant les reinsegnements sur la personne chargée de la chercher a l'aereoport italien
> j'ai mis monsieur grand-pere et pas monsieur-madame grand-parents .....
> resultat: ma mere se presente a milan pour la chercher , pas question de la lui donner ou meme de pouvoir l'approcher :
> mon papacheri a du faire en grand vitesse 200 km pour la chercher lui meme



En même temps, c'est pas plus mal qu'ils ne confient pas les enfants à n'importe qui - personnellement je ne prendrai pas cette responsabilité si on me dit Madame je donne pas à Monsieur, enfin, bon y'a moyen de vérifier les identités et d'appeler chez la Madame, ou chez la maman, ça c'est la solution pragmatique, visiblement tu n'y as pas eu droit, par contre ton père il a du t'adorer sur ce coup là !


----------



## hunjord (29 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Depuis un "bête" trajet Nice Bruxelles avec Virgin, j'ai peur en avion, alors que ça faisait des années que je le prenais, depuis l'époque ou je voyageais avec un machin autour du cou et plein d'hôtesses autour
> 
> Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais ce trajet a été le déclencheur d'une phobie qui devait couver en moi; i


J'ai un peu le même problème, il y a 7, 8 ans, je prenais l'avion, je m'en foutais....complètement.
le 12 ou le 19 septembre prochain, je pars à Dallas ou Denver, bein sérieux, je suis allé à la pharmacie pour qu'il me file un truc, qui me détende....
le problème c'est que je ne dors pas...et quand tu arrives la-bas avec 8 heures de décalage dans le moins sans avoir dormi un chouille dans le bouzin, bein c'est un peu chaud de prendre une voiture pour se taper les deux cents bornes qui restent...au retour, c'est pas grave, j'arrive à l'heure de l'apéritif à la maison
Au fait quelqu'un prend des trucs en avion avant de partir pour être bien ZEN ???
Au cas où, faites passer l'info, parceque mon pharmacien m'a filé des plantes trucs muches, je suis pas certain de l'efficacité....
Merci :love:


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Logique déconcertante, mais implacable à 10000 pieds...


 
En peids ca fait plutot dans les 30000 en long courrier 

Et faut reconnaitre que le survol du grand canyon ça décoiffe. Y'a une différence de presque 20°C entre le fond et le plateau.. ca brasse de l'air 




			
				hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Au fait quelqu'un prend des trucs en avion avant de partir pour être bien ZEN ???


 
Moi je connais des super trucs mais c'est hors charte...  
Bon si non il reste le whisky


----------



## hunjord (29 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En peids ca fait plutot dans les 30000 en long courrier
> 
> Et faut reconnaitre que le survol du grand canyon ça décoiffe. Y'a une différence de presque 20°C entre le fond et le plateau.. ca brasse de l'air
> 
> ...


 Exact pour les 30000 feet.
Tu paies tes consos maintenant sur les compagnies que je prend, United, AMerican...et après deux digestifs les hotesses te disent justement que tu es dans une cabine présurisée et que tu risques rapidement d'aller vomir dans les toilettes, ton excellent menu gastronomique...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Au fait quelqu'un prend des trucs en avion avant de partir pour être bien ZEN ???


 
Une fois ; deux Lexo-Pure malt... Mais ils n'ont fait effet qu'à l'arrivée à Marignane... Une plombe poursortir de l'aéroport...


----------



## hunjord (29 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une fois ; deux Lexo-Pure malt... Mais ils n'ont fait effet qu'à l'arrivée à Marignane... Une plombe poursortir de l'aéroport...


ARffff, un chouille trop fort, donc je repète, quelqu'un a-t-il une bonne recette de grand mére autre que Anxiolitique, fu...tte, alc..l ????


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> ARffff, un chouille trop fort, donc je repète, quelqu'un a-t-il une bonne recette de grand mére autre que Anxiolitique, fu...tte, alc..l ????


 
Une bonne pipe?  :love:

EDIT : désolé, Mémé... :rose:


----------



## hunjord (29 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne pipe?  :love:


En effet, le pharmacien m'a aussi souligner qu'une activité physique soutenue la veille ou le jour même serait aussi recommendable....
t'arrives à être crever après une pipe, toi ?????

j'envisagerais donc de proposer à Madame, quelque chose de plus....comment dire.....éreintant...

PS: j'espère que Meldon et Macounette sont en vacances et aient oubliés leur laptop...


----------



## woulf (29 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En peids ca fait plutot dans les 30000 en long courrier
> 
> Et faut reconnaitre que le survol du grand canyon ça décoiffe. Y'a une différence de presque 20°C entre le fond et le plateau.. ca brasse de l'air



Ahhh je vais y dire deux mots à ce con de pilote  Maintenant que tu le dis, l'écran que je regarde fébrilement dit - 55°c et 33000 fts ou des brouettes, c'est vrai, par contre la petite barre se remplit moins vite qu'une photo de dame dénudée mettait de temps à se charger avec nos modems à 9600bps 

Et pour le grand canyon, je crois que mon voisin de devant ne se plaignait pas d'être décoiffé, je l'avais copieusement gominé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> En effet, le pharmacien m'a aussi souligner qu'une activité physique soutenue la veille ou le jour même serait aussi recommendable....
> t'arrives à être crever après une pipe, toi ?????
> 
> j'envisagerais donc de proposer à Madame, quelque chose de plus....comment dire.....éreintant...
> ...


 
*Oh!!! Mais t'as pas vu la chaleur qu'il fait à Marseille en ce moment, toi!?!*


----------



## hunjord (29 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *Oh!!! Mais t'as pas vu la chaleur qu'il fait à Marseille en ce moment, toi!?!*


c'est sur avec l'OM bon dernier du classement des footeux....il doit faire "chaud".....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur avec l'OM bon dernier du classement des footeux....il doit faire "chaud".....


----------



## hunjord (29 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

>


Et on clot le sujet foot....einh.....sinon on va se faire bouler rouge par des supporters du Pet est'ce j'ai


----------



## quetzalk (29 Août 2005)

Pour info : 

- 30 à 35 000 ft oui, même pour les court-courriers d'ailleurs (souvent ils volent moins haut genre 27000 mais pour des raisons d'encombrement des lignes)
- il y a plein de moyens de se soigner d'une phobie de l'avion : à part les psychothérapies "pour de vrai" il paraît que certaines personnes ont bénéficié d'apprendre à utiliser... les simulateurs de vol, le fait de savoir comment vole un avion, comment ça se passe, peut aider à rationnaliser les origines de la peur et s'en débarasser. Des trucs apparemment tout bêtes comme la relaxation, sophro etc sont d'un grand secours aussi dans les situations de flip... (à condition de s'être un peu exercé avant la situation de panique évidemment). Idem pour le yoga et autres disciplines où on apprend à contrôler sa respiration (le premier truc qui part en quenouille quand on stresse).
- et si vous tenez absolument à vous droguer : pour dormir gaffe aux somnifères, préférer ceux à élimination rapide (genre zolpidem - je ne donne pas le nom commercial   ) et surtout, qui ne créent pas de dépendance ! (le Lexo, heu... bof, vraiment  :rateau: en plus ça met plus de 20 heures à s'éliminer... avec le whisky par dessus c'est pas une excellente idée) ; comme anxiolytique non-benzodiazépine l'hydroxizine (antihistaminique) est bien et à petite dose ça peut aider sans "scotcher" pendant deux jours   . Le tout sur prescription médicale uniquement.

A propos des causes "rationnelles" de la peur, certes un avion ça peut tomber mais si on réfléchit, par exemple, à ce que représente une voiture d'une tonne lancée à 130 km/h, heu...   est-ce plus sécurisant ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> A propos des causes "rationnelles" de la peur, certes un avion ça peut tomber mais si on réfléchit, par exemple, à ce que représente une voiture d'une tonne lancée à 130 km/h, heu...  est-ce plus sécurisant ?



Je suis pas psy (  ) mais la différence entre voiture et avion c'est qu'en voiture on a au moins l'impression de controler la situation.

Moi je m'en fout j'ai pas peur de toutes façons 

Excellent conseils par ailleurs


----------



## yvos (29 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Pour info :
> 
> - 30 à 35 000 ft oui, même pour les court-courriers d'ailleurs (souvent ils volent moins haut genre 27000 mais pour des raisons d'encombrement des lignes)
> - il y a plein de moyens de se soigner d'une phobie de l'avion : à part les psychothérapies "pour de vrai" il paraît que certaines personnes ont bénéficié d'apprendre à utiliser... les simulateurs de vol, le fait de savoir comment vole un avion, comment ça se passe, peut aider à rationnaliser les origines de la peur et s'en débarasser. Des trucs apparemment tout bêtes comme la relaxation, sophro etc sont d'un grand secours aussi dans les situations de flip... (à condition de s'être un peu exercé avant la situation de panique évidemment). Idem pour le yoga et autres disciplines où on apprend à contrôler sa respiration (le premier truc qui part en quenouille quand on stresse).
> ...




c'était un message à caractère informatif..vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale


----------



## hunjord (29 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Pour info :
> 
> - 30 à 35 000 ft oui, même pour les court-courriers d'ailleurs (souvent ils volent moins haut genre 27000 mais pour des raisons d'encombrement des lignes)
> - il y a plein de moyens de se soigner d'une phobie de l'avion : à part les psychothérapies "pour de vrai" il paraît que certaines personnes ont bénéficié d'apprendre à utiliser... les simulateurs de vol, le fait de savoir comment vole un avion, comment ça se passe, peut aider à rationnaliser les origines de la peur et s'en débarasser. Des trucs apparemment tout bêtes comme la relaxation, sophro etc sont d'un grand secours aussi dans les situations de flip... (à condition de s'être un peu exercé avant la situation de panique évidemment). Idem pour le yoga et autres disciplines où on apprend à contrôler sa respiration (le premier truc qui part en quenouille quand on stresse).
> ...


Alors là, je dis, Monsieur quetzalk.....dommage que je peux pas bouler vert, traditionel réponse du forum "vous devriez donner d'autres points......"
C'est clait ca fait un bout de temps que je me dis que la sophro.....


----------



## yvos (29 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> A propos des causes "rationnelles" de la peur, certes un avion ça peut tomber mais si on réfléchit, par exemple, à ce que représente une voiture d'une tonne lancée à 130 km/h, heu...   est-ce plus sécurisant ?



ba oui, un bon hummer sur un piéton, c'est assez sécurisant, même à 130


----------



## quetzalk (29 Août 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, je dis, Monsieur quetzalk.....dommage que je peux pas bouler vert, traditionel réponse du forum "vous devriez donner d'autres points......"
> C'est clait ca fait un bout de temps que je me dis que la sophro.....



 quand j'suis pas de trop mauvaise humeur, il m'arrive de faire quelques remarques informatives et pas trop subjectives    .

Pour ce qui est du "contrôle" en bagnole comparé à l'avion, n'est-il pas très, très subjectif...? (j'aime bien rouler comme un callu pourtant   , mais le fait de relativement bien connaître comment ça se passe pour un avion de ligne me donne une impression plus sécurisante - à condition d'accepter qu'on ne contrôle pas soi-même). 
La sophro ça peut être très bien, gaffe simplement à ne pas tomber sur un charlatano-secto-escro-foutrac cependant.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est du "contrôle" en bagnole comparé à l'avion, n'est-il pas très, très subjectif...? (j'aime bien rouler comme un callu pourtant  , mais le fait de relativement bien connaître comment ça se passe pour un avion de ligne me donne une impression plus sécurisante - à condition d'accepter qu'on ne contrôle pas soi-même).



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi mon quetzalkounet. Mais a mon avis ce qui fait peur a ceux qui ont peur (  ) c'est que justement ils n'acceptent pas que ce soit quelqu'un d'autre qui controle. En bagnole on se dit toujour "bah si y se passe ça ben je fais ça et vala". En avion, nib. L'autre truc c'est qu'en bagnole si ça merde même grave on peu esperer avoir du bol et que ça finisse par s'arreter tout seul sans trop de dégats. Alors que l'avion quand ça merde grave y a toujours des dégats meme si on s'est fait cocufier de la pubertée a la prostatectomie.
Ca s'appelle la loi de la gravité...


----------



## hunjord (29 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi mon quetzalkounet. Mais a mon avis ce qui fait peur a ceux qui ont peur (  ) c'est que justement ils n'acceptent pas que ce soit quelqu'un d'autre qui controle. En bagnole on se dit toujour "bah si y se passe ça ben je fais ça et vala". En avion, nib. L'autre truc c'est qu'en bagnole si ça merde même grave on peu esperer avoir du bol et que ça finisse par s'arreter tout seul sans trop de dégats. Alors que l'avion quand ça merde grave y a toujours des dégats meme si on s'est fait cocufier de la pubertée a la prostatectomie.
> Ca s'appelle la loi de la gravité...


Ouais une espèce de loi de la gravité....


----------



## bompi (29 Août 2005)

Pour rester zen en dépit de ma trouille, je m'oblige ... à rester zen  J'écoute de la musique, je me dis que si cela doit être les derniers moments, autant en profiter agréablement avec un martini (oui, blanc ... avec des glaçons ... oui, merci vous z'êtes bien aimable mademoiselle ...) et mon iPod, des livres et revues. Si l'avion se tient à peu près peinard, seuls les décollages/atterrissages continuent à me nouer la tripe.

La dernière fois que j'ai pris l'avion pour un long chemin (Bogotà + vol intérieur), j'avais l'esprit suffisamment occupé pour ne plus penser au crash 

Sinon, un autre médoc, pour un autre usage : la mélatonine. Je crois que ce n'est toujours pas en vente chez nous (quelqu'un confirme ?) en tous cas c'est top ! pour vaincre le _jet lag_.


----------



## quetzalk (30 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba oui, un bon hummer sur un piéton, c'est assez sécurisant, même à 130



Dans un autre sujet j'aborderai le stress spécifique du conducteur de Hummer en zone piétonnière, du buveur de Martini sur Airbus et de l'écouteur d'iPod obnubilé par le crash...     . Perso en Colombie j'aurais plutôt peur de me prendre trois balles dans la tête pour voler l'ipod... 

Pour la mélatonine effectivement ce n'est pas en vente ici. Ceux qui en cherchent en trouvent bien sûr  :mouais: . C'est une hormone qui sert à réguler entre autres le rythme veille sommeil donc pris au bon moment il paraît que c'est bien, mais pris de travers ça peut aussi empirer le jet-lag. Pour ma part, tant qu'on ne maîtrise pas bien, heu bof... A part le gars qui part signer le contrat du siècle à Singapour après trois nuits sans dormir, franchement...   . Le jet-lag je sais pas ça me le fait pas trop (notamment quand je fais Paris-Clermont avec mon Hummer justement, j'arrive frais comme un gardon donc j'y crois pas trop)    .


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2005)

Arg... Moi j'adore l'avion, les vols interminables (je rêve du Singapour - New York en A340-500: 18 heures de vol, quel bonheur! ). Je ne parle pas du jetlag, c'est encore mieux! Se retrouver à se balader dans une ville asiatique inconnue tel un zombie en plein après-midi avec le soleil qui tape, la chaleur et l'humidité étouffante. :love: Et si je peux rajouter des escales, je n'hésite pas: des décollages et atterissages en plus, yessss.  

Le meilleur, été 1996. Genève - Amsterdam - New York... New York - Los Angeles... Los Angeles - Honolulu... Honolulu - Kona... Kona - Honolulu - Los Angeles - Memphis - Amsterdam - Genève. :love: Bon, en un mois.


----------



## Amok (30 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une fois ; deux Lexo-Pure malt... Mais ils n'ont fait effet qu'à l'arrivée à Marignane... Une plombe poursortir de l'aéroport...



A 4 pattes ?!


----------



## golf (30 Août 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'étais petit, mon père m'emmenait deux fois par an à Londres. Nous séjournions chez ses amis british. La liaison Liège-Londres s'effectuait dans un Beachcraft de 15 places. Sensations fortes garanties en cas de tempête. Moi ça me faisait rigoler. Les rares fois où ma mère nous accompagnait, elle était muette et verte. Je me souviens lui avoir demandé un jour "ça va, m'man?". Elle m'avait répondu "change de sujet de conversation !"


Arfff...
Cela me remet en mémoire mon baptême de l'air 
C'était en 1967, sur un vol Paris-Londres : à bord d'un "de Havilland Comet" de la BEA [C'était le 1er avion à réaction commercial au monde, sorti en 1951]...
Sur mon vol du matin, rien à dire mais sur une rotation de l'après-midi, vers l'Allemagne je crois, il a explosé en plein vol  :modo: 
C'était la triste réalité de cet appareil dont une partie non négligeable des appareils en exploitation s'est désintégrée en vol   

En 1969, sur le vol de retour Londres-Paris, à bord du Boeing 707 "Château de Chambord" d'Air France, on a du faire la fin du trajet "bout de piste - aéroport d'Orly" à pied car on a atterri sur le ventre, le train ayant obstinément refusé de sortir


----------



## Amok (30 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> à bord du Boeing 707 "Château de Chambord"



Y'a pas à dire : ou on a la classe, ou on l'a pas ! 

Pendant que vous rampez sur l'asphalte, misérables vermisseaux de nioubs, le golf danse le menuet avec les stratus et vole 3 étoiles !


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Arfff...
> Cela me remet en mémoire mon baptême de l'air
> C'était en 1967, sur un vol Paris-Londres : à bord d'un "de Havilland Comet" de la BEA [C'était le 1er avion à réaction commercial au monde, sorti en 1951]...




on dit un cercueil volant


----------



## quetzalk (30 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas à dire : ou on a la classe, ou on l'a pas !
> 
> Pendant que vous rampez sur l'asphalte, misérables vermisseaux de nioubs, le golf danse le menuet avec les stratus et vole 3 étoiles !



Belle, magistrale, implacable leçon pour les nioubes en tous cas : tu vois petit, et bien Golf, il prenait déjà l'avion du temps du château de Chambord...    

(à part : tu te rappelles quand il montait dans son Latécoère, l'écharpe blanche voletant dans le vent des hélices, les lunettes de cuir bien ajustées... ahhhh nostalgie !)


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Arfff...
> Cela me remet en mémoire mon baptême de l'air
> C'était en 1967, sur un vol Paris-Londres : à bord d'un "de Havilland Comet" de la BEA [C'était le 1er avion à réaction commercial au monde, sorti en 1951]...
> Sur mon vol du matin, rien à dire mais sur une rotation de l'après-midi, vers l'Allemagne je crois, il a explosé en plein vol  :modo:
> ...


...on a atterri sur le ventre... DE QUI ???


----------



## golf (30 Août 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ...on a atterri sur le ventre... DE QUI ???


'lut toi 
Au fait, RV le ma 20 sept à 10:00 h  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (30 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> 'lut toi
> Au fait, RV le ma 20 sept à 10:00 h  :rateau:



Dis donc, tu te crois dans "rendez-vous" ?! 






​


----------



## hunjord (30 Août 2005)

Mon prochain voyage.....départ le 19/09 de Charles de Gaulles, escale a cinncinati (ohio); puis escale a Salt Lake city, puis arrivé à Butte dans le Montana.
17h11 de transit entre CDG et Butte, retour une semaine après, décalage horaire -9H...
Ca va être raide...:casse:
EDIT:C'est le bouzin entre salt lake et Butte qui me fait peur un peu, ss doute un p'tit truc.....


----------



## woulf (30 Août 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Mon prochain voyage.....départ le 19/09 de Charles de Gaulles, escale a cinncinati (ohio); puis escale a Salt Lake city, puis arrivé à Butte dans le Montana.
> 17h11 de transit entre CDG et Butte, retour une semaine après, décalage horaire -9H...
> Ca va être raide...:casse:
> EDIT:C'est le bouzin entre salt lake et Butte qui me fait peur un peu, ss doute un p'tit truc.....



Bah, à Salt Lake, au pire tu piques un chariot à dada à un mormon  ah oui faudra ptet 9 jours pour arriver


----------



## golf (30 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, tu te crois dans "rendez-vous" ?!


Mouarfff, non, on ne peut manisfestement pas se tromper :modo:  :bebe: :rateau:


----------



## hunjord (30 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bah, à Salt Lake, au pire tu piques un chariot à dada à un mormon  ah oui faudra ptet 9 jours pour arriver


361 miles....en chariot de mormon ....
Le dernier US trip c'était chez les Amiches......les vrais....


----------



## Lio70 (30 Août 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, un autre médoc, pour un autre usage : la mélatonine


Connais pas. C'est un Haut Médoc ? Pour me détendre avant un vol, rien de tel qu'un St Emilion.

OK je sors


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2005)

Pour tous ceux qui aiment l'avion et qui n'en ont pas peur

voici un projet qui force la réflexion et l'admiration.


----------



## hunjord (31 Août 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Pour tous ceux qui aiment l'avion et qui n'en ont pas peur
> 
> voici un projet qui force la réflexion et l'admiration.


C'est un projet très ambitieux et en terme de recherches, je n'y vois que des points positifs.
L'aréonautique détient le leadership en terme de technologie, les impacts d'un tel projet se sentiront sur les autres secteurs de nouvelles technologies


----------



## quetzalk (31 Août 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Pour tous ceux qui aiment l'avion et qui n'en ont pas peur
> 
> voici un projet qui force la réflexion et l'admiration.



Waouw ! "fait avec X-Plane" en plus !!!


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Waouw ! "fait avec X-Plane" en plus !!!


Et des techniques innovantes... 80 mètres d'envergure ! ! !

Au fait, il n'y a pas qu'en avion que la frousse se fait sentir.

En bagnole par exemple.

Qui n'a jamais fait l'expérience inoubliable du voyage avec un conducteur un peu secoué faisant n'importe quoi au volant ? ? ?

Le dernier recours avant la catastrophe envisageable est alors de dire en prenant une expression maladive "Je crois que je vais vomir..."

Efficace.


----------



## hunjord (5 Septembre 2005)

La loi des séries, un 737 de la Mandala airlines s'est crashé ce matin sur des quartiers habités.....pas de bilan pour l'instant...


----------



## woulf (5 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> La loi des séries, un 737 de la Mandala airlines s'est crashé ce matin sur des quartiers habités.....pas de bilan pour l'instant...



Ca commence à faire vraiment beaucoup là


----------



## yvos (5 Septembre 2005)

loi de séries...pffff.

juste pour info, des avions indonésiens, il s'en est cassé la gueule plusieurs fois en deux ans, on en a jamais entendu parler, et maintenant...

la loi des séries, elle s'applique tout simplement au fait que maintenant, on parle des crash ailleurs.


----------



## hunjord (5 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> loi de séries...pffff.
> 
> juste pour info, des avions indonésiens, il s'en est cassé la gueule plusieurs fois en deux ans, on en a jamais entendu parler, et maintenant...
> 
> la loi des séries, elle s'applique tout simplement au fait que maintenant, on parle des crash ailleurs.


C'est vrai aussi.....


----------



## yvos (5 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai aussi.....


 
ba oui, il suffit d'ouvrir les yeux un peu: moins de crash relativement au nombre de passager.km effectués, mais voilà, il suffit d'un concours de circonstances qui touchent des compatriotes pour qu'on s'affole et qu'on parle de loi des séries.

qu'est-ce qu'on en commun les accidents dont on parle? l'appareil? non ; la compagnie? non ; le type de compgnie (low cost, charter, régulière)? non. Les conditions météos? non.


----------



## hunjord (5 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba oui, il suffit d'ouvrir les yeux un peu: moins de crash relativement au nombre de passager.km effectués, mais voilà, il suffit d'un concours de circonstances qui touchent des compatriotes pour qu'on s'affole et qu'on parle de loi des séries.
> 
> qu'est-ce qu'on en commun les accidents dont on parle? l'appareil? non ; la compagnie? non ; le type de compgnie (low cost, charter, régulière)? non. Les conditions météos? non.


un point commun sure....ca vole...


----------



## woulf (5 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> un point commun sure....ca vole...



Jusqu'au moment ou ça vole plus...

Quand est ce déjà que tu prends l'avion ?


----------



## hunjord (5 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'au moment ou ça vole plus...
> 
> Quand est ce déjà que tu prends l'avion ?


Je décolle le 19, vol paris New York "continental airlines", puis New york Salt Lake city, retout correspondance par Houston....arrête
Je gère....:rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (5 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Je décolle le 19, vol paris New York "continental airlines", puis New york Salt Lake city, retout correspondance par Houston....arrête
> Je gère....:rateau:



Avec un peu de bol t'auras un avion Air France ("code share" avec Continental), le vin est meilleur  :love: .
Sinon oui la liste noire devient longue, là. 
Ce qui est nouveau c'est peut-être pas la fréquence - hélas déjà élevée dans de nombreux pays pauvres - que le type d'avions. Le crash autrefois réservé aux Iliouchine 15 places des lignes intérieures birmanes se répand aux 737 de touristes...


----------



## quetzalk (21 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de trouver dans une revue dénichée chez un buraliste du fin fond de la cambrousse un numéro de Turbulences (mars-avril 2004), revue de sécurité aérienne, qui parle de comment se débarasser de la peur en avion. 
Ils parlent longuement de stages organisés par Air France à Orly (mais ne donnent pas les coordonnées, ça doit se trouver facilement). Sur une journée les participants reçoivent tout un tas d'information sur comment ça vole un avion, c'est quoi les bruits et les sensations qu'on perçoit, qu'est-ce qui se passe en cas de problème et comment l'équipage se débrouille pour le régler, des discussions avec des pilotes, des conseils bien sûr, etc, et ça se termine par des séances en simulateur (un vrai, hein, avec vérins et tout).
C'est cher (autour de 500 ¤, en 2004...) mais ils annoncent des taux de réussite hallucinants (95%).
Les responsables de ce stage ont d'ailleurs fait un livre "Comment ne plus avoir peur en avion" au Cherche-Midi.


 

_c'était la minute informative du docteur Quetzalk_


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Les responsables de ce stage ont d'ailleurs fait un livre "Comment ne plus avoir peur en avion" au Cherche-Midi.


on peut rêver un peu??? ... les droits d'auteur de ce livre sont entièrement versés aux victimes des derniers crash!!

  :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (22 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> on peut rêver un peu??? ... les droits d'auteur de ce livre sont entièrement versés aux victimes des derniers crash!!



Super drôle. Je ne vois pas le rapport mais si ça peut te faire rêver, ben fonce...   

L'avion est LE moyen de transport le plus sûr, tu peux prendre les stats dans tous les sens, par nombre de km, de passagers/an, etc... Chaque année rien que sur les routes françaises - et malgré les progrès récents - se tuent l'équivalent humain de 35 Boeing 737, juste pour donner une échelle et sans parler des estropiés. On en parle moins, c'est moins joli à montrer pour le 20 heures que les familles qui pleurent dans un aéroport. Après c'est clair que les accidents existent, mais c'est clair aussi que la peur en avion est un phénomène massivement irrationnel (*), qu'il gène voire handicape baucoup de gens et qu'il est tout à fait possible d'apprendre à maîtriser.


(*) je n'ai pas entendu beaucoup de gens que la peur conduit à éviter de monter en voiture...


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Super drôle. Je ne vois pas le rapport mais si ça peut te faire rêver, ben fonce...
> 
> L'avion est LE moyen de transport le plus sûr, tu peux prendre les stats dans tous les sens, par nombre de km, de passagers/an, etc... Chaque année rien que sur les routes françaises - et malgré les progrès récents - se tuent l'équivalent humain de 35 Boeing 737, juste pour donner une échelle et sans parler des estropiés. On en parle moins, c'est moins joli à montrer pour le 20 heures que les familles qui pleurent dans un aéroport. Après c'est clair que les accidents existent, mais c'est clair aussi que la peur en avion est un phénomène massivement irrationnel (*), qu'il gène voire handicape baucoup de gens et qu'il est tout à fait possible d'apprendre à maîtriser.
> 
> ...


Ce qui est super drôle c'est que vous vous époumoner à tenter de nous convaincre,nous les gens rationnels qui ne font pas dans les statistiques et comparaisons boiteuses,qu'il n'est pas dangereux de monter dans ses "croix" d'aluminium "hyper sûres"
Respectez les gens qui ne minimisent pas la mort des victimes,la désolation des familles détruites et qui ne s'émerveillent pas devant la publication d'un bouquin "rassurant"

L'avion est et restera dangereux qu'on le veuille ou non et ce n'est pas un livre pour apprendre à maitriser sa peur qui l'empêchera de s'étaller au sol suite à des raisons rationnelles et bassement matérielles.

L'avion n'est qu'un simple amas de ferraille mû par un autre tas de ferraille ... inutile de l'idéaliser

Imaginez une voie ferrée
- vous vous installez en plein milieu de la voie
- vous voyez le train à 200m de vous!
- que faites-vous? vous quittez les rails car vous n'êtes pas fous!
Pourquoi??????
- parce que vous ne faites absolument pas confiance au chauffeur!... à ses réflexes .. etc
- parce que vous ne faites absolument pas confiance au matériel! ... aux freins.. etc

Imaginez un ciel azur
- vous vous installez en plein milieu d'un tube en aluminium équipé de deux lattes horizontales
- vous voyez le sol 2000m plus bas que vous!
- que faites-vous? vous lisez le journal et regardez la télé!
Pourquoi???
- parce que vous faites absolument confiance au pilote!... à ses réflexes .. etc
- parce que vous faites absolument confiance au matériel! ... aux moteurs .. etc

Bizarre la nature humaine  

Finallement ... c'est à chacun de nous de décider d'accorder à sa vie la valeur qu'il veut bien lui donner

.


----------



## hunjord (22 Septembre 2005)

Ca y est, je vais de nouveau flipper, je décolle de Salt Lake city, Dimanche, pour aller où?? Houston..., puis Paris...oooohhh Katrina mon amour....ca va remuer dans le bouzin
Je suis peut être con, mais surement que de faire confiance aux pilotes et aux machines, c'est la seule chose qui me fait monter dedans.....en plus, c'est pas à 2000m que l'on vole, mais plus généralement entre 8000 et 10000, la chute est plus longue...


----------



## woulf (22 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Imaginez une voie ferrée
> - vous vous installez en plein milieu de la voie
> - vous voyez le train à 200m de vous!
> - que faites-vous? vous quittez les rails car vous n'êtes pas fous!
> ...



Dans ce cas, ce n'est pas que je ferai pas confiance au chauffeur, c'est que je sais que 200m c'est bien trop court pour arrêter un train (ne parlons pas d'un tgv) lancé à pleine vitesse 

Je fais partie de ceux qui sont loin d'être à l'aise en avion, et le prendre, c'est chaque fois une victoire sur moi-même, et parce que je n'ai pas le choix.

Les statistiques c'est très bien, tant qu'on n'est pas dedans, on dira  et c'est pareil en bagnole, 2 roues, à pied, etc...


----------



## quetzalk (22 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est super drôle c'est que vous vous époumoner à tenter de nous convaincre,



Non non, on discute c'est tout, c'est cool.



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Respectez les gens qui ne minimisent pas la mort des victimes,la désolation des familles détruites et qui ne s'émerveillent pas devant la publication d'un bouquin "rassurant"



Mais tout à fait, pour ma part il n'est pas question de :
- nier la réalité de l'existence des accidents
- minimiser la peine des familles, bien au contraire
- s'esbaudir devant n'importe quoi
Les statistiques, ça sert à réfléchir, avec du recul, ça ne soulage jamais la peine de ceux sur qui individuellement, la poisse s'est abattue, faut pas tout mélanger.



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> L'avion est et restera dangereux qu'on le veuille ou non



Oui ? des arguments ? des faits, des chiffres, des témoignages ? Dans notre pays il y a plus de gens qui se tuent en tombant dans l'escalier ou en allumant un barbecue qu'en avion tu en es conscient ? Ou même en VTT tiens. Et pourtant qui ose dire avoir peur en VTT ?

A propos du train je dirais comme Woulf, rationnellement justement on sait qu'un train nécessite plusieurs km pour s'arrêter. C'est pas pour rien que les passages à niveau ont été supprimés. Concernant l'avion ben oui, et c'est peut-être ce que beaucoup de gens ont du mal à supporter c'est qu'en tant que passager on ne maîtrise rien, et on ne voit pas grand chose. Accepter de lâcher prise comme on dit : puisque je ne maîtrise pas l'engin, il sera moins stressant/plus agréable d'accepter ça plutôt que m'arcbouter sur mes craintes et de monter la sauce tout seul. Sans devenir bouddhiste à chaque voyage, ça aide de faire confiance ! Après si tu préfères bouffer les accoudoirs en te récitant les causes d'accident possibles tu voyageras moins agréablement, c'est tout.

Bon et franchement un avion de ligne techniquement c'est prévu pour voler, hein : ça ne tombe pas comme ça, même en cas de panne grave ou de petite avarie, même en cas de météo bizarre, figurez vous qu'il y a des milliers de gens qui travaillent pour la sécurité depuis 50-60 ans. (Alors que pour reprendre l'exemple de la bagnole, avant 1980 voire 85-90 les constructeurs s'en foutaient de la sécurité passive la plus basique).

Juste une note personnelle, tu fais référence au prix qu'on accorde à sa propre vie (fallait-il aller si loin ?  :rateau: ), si tu réfléchis tu verras que tu fais sans doute chaque jour ou chaque semaine des choses plus dangereuses pour ton intégrité que monter dans un avion de ligne !!!


----------



## woulf (22 Septembre 2005)

Finalement il reste aussi l'option Mister T dans l'Agence tous risques (souvenez vous de ce monument de la série télé  ) : se faire endormir avant chaque voyage en l'air !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Septembre 2005)

On sent bien quand même l'expérience du joueur d'X-plane


----------



## hunjord (22 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Finalement il reste aussi l'option Mister T dans l'Agence tous risques (souvenez vous de ce monument de la série télé  ) : se faire endormir avant chaque voyage en l'air !


.....se faire endormir avant de s'envoyer en l'air......très beau, ca...


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> si tu réfléchis tu verras que tu fais sans doute chaque jour ou chaque semaine des choses plus dangereuses pour ton intégrité que monter dans un avion de ligne !!!


Bien sûr que l'on frôle la mort tous les jours et ce depuis la naissance et même avant (fausse couche   ) mais doit-on pour cela en rajouter une couche en montant pour le plaisir dans ces engins? 

Oui si je n'ai pas le choix (très improbable) ... non si j'en ai le choix


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, je vais de nouveau flipper, je décolle de Salt Lake city, Dimanche, pour aller où?? Houston..., puis Paris...oooohhh Katrina mon amour....ca va remuer dans le bouzin
> Je suis peut être con, mais surement que de faire confiance aux pilotes et aux machines, c'est la seule chose qui me fait monter dedans.....en plus, c'est pas à 2000m que l'on vole, mais plus généralement entre 8000 et 10000, la chute est plus longue...


Les mots me renvoient à "Plus dure sera la chute" de Francis Scott Fitzgerald (1947)... à lire.


----------

